# Old Gauge Holes



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

The skiff I just picked up has some old holes from previous gauges I need to fill. Hoping to get a little help from the Brain Trust!

The holes are in foam core and wondering what the best approach will be? I’ve got the gel coat part, but mainly looking for the best way to fill in the holes.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I hear ya, but older gauges used from the previous power package. After the current repower, one Yamaha gauge is all that’s needed. I could probably just stick something in there, but would rather clean her up and make it looks right.




jackson man said:


> I'm sure that you'll get plenty of great advice as to how to remedy your situation from fellow members. My question is, were the previous guages of some importance that might just call for refilling the holes with a new guage package? I just can't think of many guages that I would deem as unnecessary.


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

I had round cover plates installed for now.







I went with these round cover plates for now.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Have the same plates as well.



Goatlips said:


> I had round cover plates installed for now.
> View attachment 158208
> I went with these round cover plates for now.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Grind and dish out around the gauges, lay a few layers of slightly different size glass, sand smooth. Apply gelcoat or fair and paint.
Its not a structural repair, minus cure time it was maybe 2.5 hours of actual work.


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I used a teak board to clean up a console and remount gauges. Worked great and was very easy.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Starboard is overkill - I've built more than one instrument panel out of 1/4" plexi (and it comes in different colors). You can even back light the plexi for a soft glow appearance for the entire panel if you choose. On my last switch panel I used really thin acrylic plastic and it's worked just fine. Cut to fit with an overlap, lay tape on the plastic to have a surface you draw your layout on, then cut out instrument holes (or simple switch holes for a switch panel), then when you have it in place drill mounting screw holes on each corner to hold it in place then additional holes at the proper intervals for a permanent installation.... 

When I last needed an odd piece of plastic (full sheets are money) it was easy to find what I wanted on E-Bay in a variety of colors and thicknesses being sold by the piece (essentially just scrap from someone's industrial operation...). 

"Aren't boats fun"?


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I prefer putting a 1/4 inch thick starboard material over the whole surface and just cutting out new holes. Starboard in my opinion is easier to work with than plexiglass. A company called New Marine makes some really nice custom console dash upgrades.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I’ve made a ton of dash panels , boats and cars . Hard to beat teak .... you can get a polished edge on plexi w/ a heat gun/ torch . Plastic cutting boards are super easy to machine. Make it better than it was .... Good luck


----------



## whoislang (Jul 29, 2020)

Hole saw a peice of foam core the same size as your hole, then repair with fiberglass like @BrownDog has done. Fair and sand then gelcoat with a preval sprayer. Tape anything off you dont wanna get gelcoat on.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Many thanks all! Since I don’t really want to cover the holes I’m going to go the route @BrownDog has laid out. If anyone around the Charleston area has a small piece of foam core to sell, please let me know


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Pm your address and I’ll throw a piece in the snail mail! 1/2” or 3/4”? Assuming 1/2” but we all know how that goes right🤣


----------



## Copahee Hound (Dec 21, 2017)

Water Bound said:


> Many thanks all! Since I don’t really want to cover the holes I’m going to go the route @BrownDog has laid out. If anyone around the Charleston area has a small piece of foam core to sell, please let me know


I'm in North Mt P and have some 1" and .5" carbon core foam if you want to drop by and grab what you need. PM if interested


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

@JC Designs - Thank you for the offer James, much appreciated
@Copahee Hound - pm headed your way


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Water Bound said:


> @JC Designs - Thank you for the offer James, much appreciated
> @Copahee Hound - pm headed your way


Any time!🤙🏻


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Water Bound said:


> Many thanks all! Since I don’t really want to cover the holes I’m going to go the route @BrownDog has laid out. If anyone around the Charleston area has a small piece of foam core to sell, please let me know


You really don't NEED a core piece, this is a strictly cosmetic repair and a few layers of glass is plenty strong to mount a gauge to down the road if needed. I am over on Johns Island if you need any help.


----------



## Jaterac (Jul 30, 2020)

What I was going to suggest was covered. Fiberglass and gel coat.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

I like to put core back in where core was. Makes mounting new stuff easier when the back surface is level and also helps prevent any delaminating where the old hole was from the bottom.


----------

